# Ear Problem



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

20 week old Ernie has got to be put under anaesthetic as his ears are full of a yeast bacteria ,The vet says its really bad and needs to flush them through . I would be grateful if any one who has come across this would let me know.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah poor Ernie.
Lolly suffers with her ears but luckily it hasn't got to the point of needing a flush. It was first spotted during her first vet check after we had got her and I was given some antibiotic ear drops and shown how to keep them clean. Then unfortunately 2 days after she was spayed she got a really bad infection which the vet said came on very suddenly as they had checked her ears during her anaesthetic (as they would have given them a flush if they had been bad!). Her ear was really sore 
Since then I have been putting Canal Aural drops in her ear weekly and keeping on top of the cleaning and we haven't had a problem since. (touch wood)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow have never herd of this before, have you contacted the breeder incase others in the litter had it. 

when did you knowtis it. were his ears red and itchy when you got him ?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Rachel 163 said:


> 20 week old Ernie has got to be put under anaesthetic as his ears are full of a yeast bacteria ,The vet says its really bad and needs to flush them through . I would be grateful if any one who has come across this would let me know.


Ear flushing is common procedure-so don't worry. 

Malasessia is the common yeast infection our dogs are prone too.

My Monty has suffered with his ears since a puppy. I can now after lots of trial and error keep it under control but now and again he has flare ups which are hard to shift ( he currently has a yeast infection now)

The best thing to do is to keep ears clean using an ear cleaner and if his ears are very hairy then regular ear plucking. Ear plucking allows the air to circulate.

Don't let his ears get wet as damp moist ears are what yeast thrive in.

For yeast infections I have been told by vet that Malacetic wipes are good to use- you can get this in an ear cleaner too.

We haven't tried it as yet as I have had two orders cancelled from companies!! One just today grrrrrr

I am currently using my fav cleaner from Aromesse and the some Thornit Powder and that has helped but it is still not 100%. He has been seen by vet when he had his booster and was told we had done a good job and to continue what we are doing and to try the wipes. My other fav cleaner that I have run out of Quistel also contains Boric which works well against yeast and the alcohol also helps dry out ears which is another good thing to do.


I am now going to wipe his outer ear with a 50/50 solution of Apple cider vinegar and water and then dust over with the Thornit. Then clean with Aromesse weekly.

For yeast infections they do say that acetic ( vinegar) and Boric are two effective products which you will find in the Malacetic products.

As your Ernie has been seen by vet they will advise you, but unfortunately our dogs are prone to both yeast and bacteria infections due to their pendulous ears and that they can be extra hairy too.


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for your comments. When we first got Ernie we were told he had ear mites which he was treated for .
Then just by chance I looked inside his ear and noticed thick black what looked like mud .
wasnt happy about it so visited the vet,It doesnt seem to be affecting him though.
Poor thing really cried when having swabs taken and clung to me like a baby .
My vet allowed me to look inside his ear through a magnifyer and my god they was really mucky inside .
He called today to say he thought the best thing was to flush them as he didnt want to put him through discomfort for that to fail and then to have to flush them anyway.
so Thursday his having them done. I just really hope this will solve the problem and its not going to be an ongoing thing


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Rachel - I just noticed that you're in Essex and wondered where you got Ernie from? We got Lolly from Colnevalley cockapoos in Colchester. I'm always on the look out for other 'poos related to Lolly


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Rachel 163 said:


> Thank you for your comments. When we first got Ernie we were told he had ear mites which he was treated for .
> Then just by chance I looked inside his ear and noticed thick black what looked like mud .
> wasnt happy about it so visited the vet,It doesnt seem to be affecting him though.
> Poor thing really cried when having swabs taken and clung to me like a baby .
> ...



I hope it does solve it. It maybe the ear mite canker from his ear mite infestation has built up and a good flush will get rid, although you may need after to have an ear cleaning routine to maintain his ears and prevent further build up.

The otoscope they use ( to look inside ears) on poor Monty firstly they normally cannot even get near him with it and when they do because his ear canals are both narrow and very hairy that cannot seen enough to make proper assessments.

Hence why we embarked on trying to find our own solutions after vet prescribed cleaners and antibiotics didn't work. We did have a steriod that worked but that is not something I want him to have except in exceptional cases.

I hope Ernie's flush goes well and sure if you keep on top of his ears now whilst he is young he will be fine.

Let us know how he gets on.

After 4 years with Monty's ears - I have every sympathy for others having ear problems!!!


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Mia had ear mites when we first got her at 8 weeks, which took a couple of weeks to clear up. She does seem to have quite smelly ears and I think she gets more dark brown wax than she should. I metioned it to my vet who said they are fine but as poo's are prone to problems with their ears it a good idea to get into the habit of pinning them together at the back of her neck with a hair clip whilst she eats so that they get an airing twice a day. Obviously only pin the fur, not her actual ear, as that might hurt. She shook her head, so that the clip flew off the first few times but she's used to it now.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mia'smummy said:


> Mia had ear mites when we first got her at 8 weeks, which took a couple of weeks to clear up. She does seem to have quite smelly ears and I think she gets more dark brown wax than she should. I metioned it to my vet who said they are fine but as poo's are prone to problems with their ears it a good idea to get into the habit of pinning them together at the back of her neck with a hair clip whilst she eats so that they get an airing twice a day. Obviously only pin the fur, not her actual ear, as that might hurt. She shook her head, so that the clip flew off the first few times but she's used to it now.


Yes my vet recommended pinning ears back. I have tried in the past to put monty's ears up in a loose scrunchie- lasted about 10 seconds till he shook it off I thought he looked rather cute!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a thought but why on earth are there so many puppies being sold that have ear mites?????
I understand that this breed is prone to developing ear problems but I would be really unhappy if a breeder sold me a puppy that had ear mites!!!!! That means the whole litter and mum will also have ear mites, not the best start


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky also had a bit of an ear problem on his first vet check. The were cleaned and I was given some ear drops. I have to clean and apply drops every day for 10 days. I have been cleaning them once a week ever since. Occasionally we have a problem but not had to go back to vet as its been easy to clear at home with extra vigilance. He has a problem just now where he has been scratching one of his ears and made it a bit sore but after a thorough (but very gentle) clean yesterday and application of Otodex ear drops, it is looking smashing today. I will continue with the drops for a few days to make sure...but he has stopped scratching. he has very hairy ears and I do strip them a little when I groom him but not a great deal.  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Just a thought but why on earth are there so many puppies being sold that have ear mites?????
> I understand that this breed is prone to developing ear problems but I would be really unhappy if a breeder sold me a puppy that had ear mites!!!!! That means the whole litter and mum will also have ear mites, not the best start


The puppies probably caught them from their mum  

Mites are very contagious and will transfer on and from other household pets, especially cats.

It's really down to the breeders being observant and doing routine checks -like us owners do: ears/eyes/feet/teeth and making sure other household pets are also checked for ear mites.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> The puppies probably caught them from their mum
> 
> Mites are very contagious and will transfer on and from other household pets, especially cats.
> 
> It's really down to the breeders being observant and doing routine checks -like us owners do: ears/eyes/feet/teeth and making sure other household pets are also checked for ear mites.


I just find it hard to believe that breeders do not check this (basic) element of health when dealing with this breed!?!? I would be horrified if I was a breeder to learn that puppies I am selling were going to their homes with an already existing health problem 
I think that any one getting a puppy who then is told it has ear mites at their first vet check should be straight on the phone to the breeder, don't just accept it as a problem of the breed!! Of course in time some will develop problems but never should a puppy be sold with this problem already existing.
Please if you go to pick up your puppy or visit, have a look in the ears, have a sniff too, anything brown/black and wiffy shouldn't be there!
Makes me mad when puppy owners are just expected to get on with it and immediately start their relationship with their puppy by visting the vet and getting vet bills straight from word go


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

We do not pluck Darla's ears and have only had to clean them half a dozen times at most, when she was young. Keep a weekly check on them, but never find any wax or dirt so leave them alone.
She'll be 2 next month.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Morph said:


> We do not pluck Darla's ears and have only had to clean them half a dozen times at most, when she was young. Keep a weekly check on them, but never find any wax or dirt so leave them alone.
> She'll be 2 next month.


Your are lucky. It is horrible when they suffer with their ears.

Although Milly my Cavapoo doesn't have any ear problems whatsoever, and have never had to clean them-nor pluck them just leave them alone, and poor Monty it's the bane of his life.


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi flounder
I bought Ernie from Ipswich ,I also would love to find any siblings of Ernies .
I did contact the Breeder after finding out Ernie had Ear mites she couldnt apologise enough and assured me his ears had been checked by a vet days earlier so it must have only just come on.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2011)

*I went and had my Roxy checked a few days ago by the vet. He didn't mention any issues with her ears. I just got a call from the groomer after I left about her ears. She has been scratching constantly and I can't seem to figure it out. She doesn't have a lot of build up but there is some black in her ear canal. She has been fine since she came home from the groomer. I don't know if they're just dirty or if she has an issue. The vet said he doesn't look over anything and didn't see an issue with them. any advice on some ear drops just in case???*


----------



## Jayne Taylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, 
We have a Hetty she is a much loved cockapoo, and joined this site because we have had a number of problems with her ears. Your comments and advice has been a great help I will go and try and get come drops you suggest.
Sadly our vets have not been that helpful, they just gave us some cleaning solution which did very little to relieve the itchiness and when I returned they gave her an injection for inflammation which set me back £28.00 and more cleaning solution! 
So I am so pleased to find such great advice and help. Will keep you posted on my little girls ear issues. Ta.


----------

